# Partner's IELTS for 489 VIsa



## amdan (Jan 2, 2013)

Dear Sir,
I have applied for 489 subclass visa and I'm now in the final stage of the process. My souse and I have already submitted police clearances and health examination. We had informed the case officer that she was going to sit for the exam first time. But in the first attempt, my spouse failed to score 4.5 in IELTS. She scored 4.0. Now she is going to do the exam again. Will the case officer wait until we submit IELTS or we need to pay AUS$ 4250 for not doing the IELTS? If we late to submit IELTS, is there any possibility to refuse the visa? Please help.

Thanks,

Amdan


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, We make sure you will meet the requirements. Most 489 visa applicants need to sit an English test called IELTS. We give our clients insider hints and tips for passing their IELTS test..


----------



## sandeep aulakh (May 10, 2013)

Hye sir /madam
I have 489 visa.I have lodged my application in 15 January 2013
Please tell me this visa process how much it will take and I have to give Ilets 4.5 band 
I have booked my test on 8 june.I have to know will there be any problem in my visa 
Approval bcoz of Ilets if I don't pass it?? My visa is regional sponsored 489 ..my husband got permanent residency in Aug 2013 and now we are living in regional area for complete this 2 year condition...
Thanks


----------



## bonny (Jul 2, 2013)

*hye amdan*

hye amdan m very confused about the visa requirements for my partner visa for 489.everyone have different views i consult three agents so far can you please send the checklist for visa or can call me anytime 0434287264.please man help me up efforts done from your side would be appreciated.thnks in advance


----------



## bonny (Jul 2, 2013)

can page admin plz help me up with this


----------



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Bonny

You need to score 4.5 in IELTS or else pay AUD 4050.
Don't worry try & score 4.5, GOD forbid if u fail u still have option to pay money & proceed. 

My spouse paid this. We are on 190 state sponsored visa in Adelaide.


----------



## sanjuz (Oct 27, 2013)

*Visa 489*

Hi

I am sanjay

My Spouse has done Masters in Human Resource but through Part time and her Bachelors also from Part time (from Recognize university) is it qualify for bachelors degree qualification points

She has 8 years of Work experience

We are going to try for Visa 489 is there any chances to Get a visa

I am new to this Forum Community 
Moderator : Please suggest me how to apply and required things for getting Visa 489


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

sanjuz said:


> Hi
> 
> I am sanjay
> 
> ...


If you read the Immigration website pages on the 489 visa, it should tell you the requirements for the visa and how to apply.
Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

After you've read this, come back with any specific questions you may have.


----------



## sanjuz (Oct 27, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> After you've read this, come back with any specific questions you may have.


Hi maggie

I read all the points its like if education is bachelors Degree you can apply but there is no where is stated that it has to be full time or part time.

My wife has done her Masters and Graduation but from Distance Education IGNOU which certified by UGC

She has 8 Years of Work Experience.

How can i apply online expression of Interest.


----------



## pralis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hai all,,,,
Any new updates on subsequent entrant 489 visa,,,,,


----------

